# Vidz



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Various GTR clips I have collected in the last few years....of course when Video Option & Best Motoring comes to the UK you guys better buy them instead of downloading them from the net  

Make sure you don't strem and r-click & save as:

ATTKD1
ATTKD2
ATTKD3
Chibakun
PoliceER34
Mine'sR32ts
N1vsGr.A
0-300hist
dr
kpgc


----------



## Ent (Sep 30, 2002)

cooooorrrrrr.......their speed is a bit slow.....33kb/s???
im downloading files at 660kb/s in another website
lol

a looong wait

Ent


----------



## Ent (Sep 30, 2002)

Dino, would you mind telling me what on earth was that guy saying or doing driving the R32? he looks a bit ****ed off over something????????

Ent


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Great vids 

Though downloading was a little slow...it took me about 4 minutes...



....to download all of them 

hehehe: Police car drifting  Hell of a lot of body roll on it though!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

*Dino,*

noticed the last two links (dr and kpgc) are both the same files...


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

sorted

BTW thanks to Liam for the hosting (even if its not apprecieted by some  )


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

no problem dino, 

can i just remind everyone to save these videos to there PC and NOT stream them from the server, i have just looked at the log and folk are streaming them. i noticed one user has watched the wagan racing video several times and has transfered 300MB on that video alone. this is only going speed up the bandwidth usage and i will have to take them offline as i dont have an unlimtied supply of bandwidth. thanks


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Great! 

Thanks guys (Dino and Liam)


----------



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)

mmmmmm Vids. Quality.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

What player do you guys use?
My f***ed ATI player doesn´t play it at all.


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

Quicktime


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

thanks!  

GREAT VIDS


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

What a lucky guy yamada-san is!!!
2nd  

whats up with the tomica dr´s Rev meter? Is it jumping or is that an early form of a digital Revmeter with low fps?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

mechanical rpm meters used to be like that. You obviously never been out in a 50's or 60's Ferrari


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Nice one Dino/Liam. Top vids.
Can't get enough of that screaming KPGC10  :smokin:


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

You should compress them with divx, same quality and resolution but much smaller filesize which means less bandwidth usage and less wait


----------



## MarkFTO (Jun 22, 2002)

wow... many thanks for hosting and providing those videos, bloody great stuff


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

skylineGTR_Guy said:


> You should compress them with divx, same quality and resolution but much smaller filesize which means less bandwidth usage and less wait


I didn't make them...


----------



## G-Force Freeak! (Sep 8, 2004)

dus anyone have any advice on wot to use since ive tried divx, winamp and quicktime and none of the vids will play on them :-(


----------



## rallymad_nad (Feb 16, 2002)

How lucky is that bloke in the 0-300 vid, at wat speed did he crash at!!!!!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Please feel sorry for me, i gotta download all this on 56k...

And HAVE to see them, esp the ATTKD R32 as i love it...


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

G-Force Freeak! said:


> dus anyone have any advice on wot to use since ive tried divx, winamp and quicktime and none of the vids will play on them :-(


make sure you have version 6 or later and that you have installed all the extras


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

DCD said:


> mechanical rpm meters used to be like that. You obviously never been out in a 50's or 60's Ferrari


I´m pretty sure I´ve obviously never been out in any Ferrari


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

ARGH! :grr:

Im RIGHT at the end of downloading the ATTKD vids (1 done both the last 2 on 25meg) and now its saying "The file cannot be found on this server" :grr: 

Whas happened? You removed them? Only a few mins left downloading 

Im using a download manager so can restart where i left off, but i cant restart if they not there now!

Liam mate, any info?


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

aye, i'll put them back on for 1 hour starting @ 2:15. then they are offline till the end of the month


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Mate! Your a STAR 

Wont have time to download the others tho, il have to wait unless someone else can host them.


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

SteveN said:


> Mate! Your a STAR
> 
> Wont have time to download the others tho, il have to wait unless someone else can host them.


not many folk will have the bandwidth to leave them on all month. you lot used up 22GB in one day, for a month that would be 660GB oh an google had somehow managed to index them , i was getting hits from it


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Top stuff, DCD. Thanks for setting up the downloads.

Cya O!


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

no problem guys, glad you enjoyed them. if Dino has more and needs them hosted i can do this at the end of the month again and use up any unused bandwidth.


http://www.passionford.com/forum/vi...&sid=c3730efd5b9932a5b14173659094b481#1270498
who?  i have a good idea who  

it was meant for the GTR board only, if you want to share them with someone else use your own bandwidth


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Have you taken them off,as i want to save them but can't as it says can't access the file where they are kept.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Bloody typical. Liam we'll stick them in the GTROC section next time. Far less people visit that area....actually I'm not even sure if non-members can view it?


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

GONE, so soon?!?!?   

This should have been in the members section. 


(ps, anyone can view this area)


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

Scott said:


> GONE, so soon?!?!?
> 
> This should have been in the members section.
> 
> ...


Scott you have a PM, had to take them off as they were getting punted around various websites


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

that will explain why they didnt work this morning when i tried to download them. doh.


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

Next time if you get them to me I could encode them for you and save you tons of bandwidth  When I had my skyline picture site up I had tons of problems with people linking my pics and videos, some people have no respect


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Bugger, missed em all  Any idea when they'll be back up?


----------



## BIG-BHP RACING (Nov 18, 2003)

Can't anyone else host them? 

I want to see the videos.


----------



## RB_26 (Nov 28, 2004)

Any hosts out there, even for an agreed time?


----------



## Grey Wulf (Feb 16, 2003)

RB_26 said:


> Any hosts out there, even for an agreed time?


Word, I'd like to see these too.


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

How could I have missed this??


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

ahh missed em as well  thanks anyways.


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

Wow, finally found that Chibakun-WanganRacing vid on EMule...... Is that guy in the Supra seriously running a RB26..... e.g. 2.8 Top Secret???


----------

